# Other Programming > AJAX >  web-based 3D mapping system using nVidia 3D vision

## hFJyCxL1

Hi folks,

I just started working on a very interesting project as part of my university research for 3D visualization of earth's surface in 3D (not 3D modeling but real 3D!) using nVidia 3D vision in browser environment. I'm planning to use one of web-based javascript mapping platforms (like open layers or leafletjs) as a base and develop necessary modules for 3D visualization. I have all necessary data (2 image pairs for a test area created from satellite image and Digital Elevation Model) and looking for information on platform, modules and libraries you might know that can help me build this or even any already developed tool you know. I would also appreciate if you mention any document, resource or guide you can share or if you have any comment, advice or ideas.
In case you are interested in being part of this tiny but fun project, you can contact me on the following Email:
T E Z a-t A B 0 d-o-t O R G (without space! third character after at sign is "0" (zero) and not "O" (the letter))

PS: here is a demo of nVidia's tech on browser for those who have access to 3D glasses and graphics card (you should choose 3D vision tab in gallery and turn your 3D feature ON to see it):

http://photos.3dvisionlive.com/HiTec...501b5010c0000/

Cheers

----------

